# Transfer Express Offers New Baseball/Softball Designs For Spring Season



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

New baseball and softball clipart and layouts have been added to the Transfer Express website for 2014 ensuring that decorators can easily create fresh new looks for teams and spiritwear for the upcoming spring season. 

With Easy Prints, creating a transfer is as easy as choosing a layout; changing the text, art, and colors; and pressing it! Design one or several variations and print them out for your customer to choose which one he or she likes best. 

Save yourself the time and hassle of direct screen printing. Ready-to-apply, one-color designs ship the same day and by ordering extras you can quickly and easily do fill-ins for any client. Multicolor orders placed before 3 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, will ship in two working days or less. 

Transfer Express offers a wide range of artwork in the most popular categories from industry-renowned artist Dane Clement, Great Dane Graphics. Clipart and layouts are updated on a regular basis. 

STAHLS’ Transfer Express is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

